# Top Chef anyone?



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

After missing a few years I decided to TIVO this season's TC.

Watched the first one yesterday and they seem to have the usual array of contestants (the only thing off script is the large # of ECs and Beard nominees).

You have your ... annoying know it all....gay....crybaby....angry chef with something to prove....messy cook... on and on.

The first quickfire was the mise en place race and they got to choose from.. breaking down a chicken....separating eggs...peeling asparagus... and 4 oranges to segment (surprised someone would choose this one not very easy nor fast).

I would have chosen the chicken....

mimi

Any contestants lurking Chef Talk I wonder?

m.

OBTW it was worth it to watch just for the messy cook.

No lie.

He had trash and discarded ingredients knee high at his station lol.

m.


----------



## dreamshards8 (Dec 2, 2013)

I missed season 12 because I moved to Portland and didn't get cable again. It finally came on hulu recently and I binged watched it. I know it can sometimes be a cheesy reality show but I was excited that two Portland chefs were on it, one of the finalists being my boss. I was shocked because I honestly felt like it was one of the least dramatic seasons. 
Then comes this latest season. I havent formed much of an opinion yet but it definetly seems super obnoxious and stereotypical like you said. Honestly I watch it more for the food and not so much for the drama. I love they did a pop up though, that seems like such a fun challenge.


----------



## dreamshards8 (Dec 2, 2013)

And also, the messy cool annoyed the hell out of me. I think he was being lazy and I would hate to work for someone who found that acceptable, lol.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I got invited to be a contestant. I turned it down. I would have gotten killed. Or ... I would have gotten kicked off or thrown in jail for busting the ever-loving bageebies out of some other _"... annoying know it all....gay....crybaby....angry chef with something to prove....messy cook... on and on."_ contestant. Either that or I would have told off one of the big people that handle the show; Tom C. or another big-named judge.

My stellar qualities and/or the dishes I make so over-the-top, would not really so much be what they would be looking for on a show like "T-C". It's really easy to get sick and tired of me really fast. I didn't want to be a 1-2 episode flare-out.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I watch (or I should say that I DVR them to watch when time permits) but mostly to see what Padma is wearing. I'm not particularly attracted to her but I can't keep my eyes off of her. Odd, eh? The contestants all seem to be craving their 15 min of fame. I'm happy that they get it. I've learned a few new tricks from watching but never feel inspiration... Other than inspired to stop watching reality TV!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

BrianShaw said:


> I watch (or I should say that I DVR them to watch when time permits) but mostly to see what Padma is wearing. I'm not particularly attracted to her but I can't keep my eyes off of her. Odd, eh? The contestants all seem to be craving their 15 min of fame. I'm happy that they get it. I've learned a few new tricks from watching but never feel inspiration... Other than inspired to stop watching reality TV!


So what did you think of the blue halter dress?

I was thinkin' she could have tied it up a bit higher (not that I have any room to talk lol ;-)

Pretty sure she has help with dressing and hair and makeup.......

No excuse to hang that low.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

IceMan said:


> I got invited to be a contestant. I turned it down. I would have gotten killed. Or ... I would have gotten kicked off or thrown in jail for busting the ever-loving bageebies out of some other _"... annoying know it all....gay....crybaby....angry chef with something to prove....messy cook... on and on."_ contestant. Either that or I would have told off one of the big people that handle the show; Tom C. or another big-named judge.
> 
> My stellar qualities and/or the dishes I make so over-the-top, would not really so much be what they would be looking for on a show like "T-C". It's really easy to get sick and tired of me really fast. I didn't want to be a 1-2 episode flare-out.


I think you should go for it.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I remember the first season .

The kid that worked at TGI Fridays and the girl with one lonely knife in her roll.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

dreamshards8 said:


> I missed season 12 because I moved to Portland and didn't get cable again. It finally came on hulu recently and I binged watched it. I know it can sometimes be a cheesy reality show but I was excited that two Portland chefs were on it, one of the finalists being my boss. I was shocked because I honestly felt like it was one of the least dramatic seasons.
> Then comes this latest season. I havent formed much of an opinion yet but it definetly seems super obnoxious and stereotypical like you said. Honestly I watch it more for the food and not so much for the drama. I love they did a pop up though, that seems like such a fun challenge.


I am still a bit pissed with what they did in Texas.

It seems like every challenge was outside over open pits.

And rodeos.

I think the winner was from Austin?

mimi


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

> Originally Posted by *flipflopgirl*
> 
> the girl with one lonely knife in her roll.


LOL! These days my everyday working "knife roll" contains one knife. When I go overboard and excessive, it contains three.


----------



## dreamshards8 (Dec 2, 2013)

Same here. I keep all my knives in my knife roll because I don't want to be caught with my pants down but I only ever use one knife day in and day out. I suppose it's different if you are doing a lot of different prep tasks every day.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

flipflopgirl said:


> So what did you think of the blue halter dress?
> 
> I was thinkin' she could have tied it up a bit higher (not that I have any room to talk lol ;-)
> 
> ...


I looked but totally agree with you.

As annoying as my wife finds this.... I really look at Gail Simmons. Y'know the dilemma... Ginger vs Mary Anne. I've always been the Mary Anne type. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Grayson rubs me the wrong way idk why


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I couldn't resist. (nabbed from off the leash)





  








12314014_922831244459747_6233125473503813621_n.jpg




__
chefbuba


__
Dec 12, 2015


----------



## dreamshards8 (Dec 2, 2013)

MillionsKnives said:


> Grayson rubs me the wrong way idk why


Maybe because she is completely disrespectful, self entitled, and bratty. She is constantly complaining and I would hate if I had to work with her in real life.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

dreamshards8 said:


> MillionsKnives said:
> 
> 
> > Grayson rubs me the wrong way idk why
> ...


Don't hold back.

Tell us how you really feel lol.

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

... But they're right! Brining her back was a pity. She was rather offensive the first time.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

I am a Bravo TV fan, and noticed the show aired on same..doesn't seem to fit their regular format/lineup, that I do follow. Sorry, not a fan. Rather watch Chopped, IC, Pepin etc on other channels.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I loved Top Chef for a number of years.  Watched Seasons 1-8 but finally got tired of it.  It was a really great show, but it became too "cookie cutter" for me.  Not necessarily the challenges, but the stereotypes that they pick and I just got tired of the drama beyond the cooking.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I dunno....

Gave up on TV, oh, 20 years ago, so none of this is making sense to me--well, other than chefbuba's comic strip.  On the other hand, it makes me wonder if I'm really missing anything at all, or did "they"  take the T&A out of sitcoms and put them in cooking shows now?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I like to watch because you get the nitty gritty personality after awhile.

They become every douche you ever worked with lol.

Fun to point and talk to the screen when you bust a sanitation foul or pretentious behavior.

Like @chefbuba s cartoon.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought I was over it as well but there are a couple of contestants that I have my eye on.

Curious to see how they handle the pressure.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Halfway thru I had started pulling for Amar (but had a gut feeling that Jeremy was gonna take the title).

IDK pulling their mentors in to prep may have thrown Amar off (Charlie Palmer was his guy and they parted under not so great circumstances) as I wasn't feeling the love between Charlie and him.

At least he got a smile out of Tom re his Uni and Lobster risotto.

Nailed it.

mimi


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I liked the episode where they all failed at wok cooking


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Ya, they really struggled with that. I hope next season the throw a tandoor oven into the mix! Or have them cook in an open hearth.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

They did live fire pioneer cooking ( i think old sturbridge village on the boston season) a few years ago. Big fails!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I must have missed that episode. I LOVED the annual pilgrimage to Sturbridge when I grew up in MA.

That's a whole other way of cooking!


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

All in all I enjoyed the season.

Almost 100% top shelf contestants and by the time they got to Vegas the 4 chefs who were left standing had genuine feelings for each other (to do well).

They all had that fire driven competitive spirit to walk off as Top Chef but you could tell they wanted all of their rivals to do well too.

The bar was raised and everyone brought their A game.

Kudos Padma and Tom on a game well played!

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

MillionsKnives said:


> They did live fire pioneer cooking ( i think old sturbridge village on the boston season) a few years ago. Big fails!


They used solar energy for a quick fire this season.

Naturally Grayson got some sort of solar oven and ruined her dish (I think they did that on purpose to get her into the "time to pack your knives" mindset).

She squeeked by during elimination but was booted the next time around.

mimi


----------

